# looking for a wgt car



## Jpsguy (May 5, 2015)

looking for a Wgt car for this season please pm me if you are looking to sell


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

*WGT chassis*

We have the latest CRC chassis in stock at HobbytownUSA in Indy at the Castleton store. We deliver website purchases for $4.99, anywhere in the continental US. Price is $234.99.


----------

